# Cisco error Reason 412



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

I am recieving Cisco reason error 412 when I try to VPN in to my work. 
What I am using is: 
Comcast router
D-Link router DI-624 

Things I know. 
1. I am able to connect wired and wireless to my router and get to the internet
2. I go to my local hang out where they offer free WIFI and I can connect, get to the internet, and VPN into work. 


After researching on the internet I found this site
http://www.tech-faq.com/cisco-vpn-error-412.html
it states I have to open ports?
After I read "troubleshooting tips" what one should I follow?
The first step I see it to try and connect using a wired connection. I tried this and here I am able to get to the internet but get the same reason code when I try to VPN

What ports do I need to open to allow VPN to connect thru my firewall?
I believe to do this I need to port forward. How do I port foward on my D-Link router?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect directly to the modem and see if you can connect that way.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

From the link that you have, you will need to port-forward all those Port Nos. This guide should give you an idea on how to do port forwarding. Follow johnwill's advice first and see if VPN is not being blocked by your ISP.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a question about port fwd. If I port fwd does this open a security hole to my personal machine that is currently hooked to my router? I only want to open these ports to allow VPN to work on my work laptop? When I do not have my work laptop at home I still want my home computer to be secure? 

Also does port fwding allow incomming and outgoing traffic? Or does it only allow one way traffic?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Your router is firewall protected by default. Port forwarding VPN Ports will allow you to use the VPN if properly configured. Make sure that your wireless network is secured with WPA2.


> I only want to open these ports to allow VPN to work on my work laptop?


----------



## rentonhighlands (Aug 20, 2005)

I changed to a DLink DIR-655-SW router from a old DI-624. Now my VPN connection to work automatically started working. Do not get error Cisco error Reason 412 What changed from switching routers made the connection work without opening ports?


----------

